# Time-stretching via controller



## stevenson-again (May 28, 2014)

I was wondering if any gurus knew a way to adjust time-stretching via controller in Kontakt?

Here is what I want to do:

I have a crescendo patch that lasts around 5 seconds. I would like to be able to time stretch the length of each audio file by the same amount using a CC I specify - for example cc21. That way I could shorten or lengthen the crescendo so that the crescendo finishes more naturally in relation to what I am doing.

Is that even possible?

Would it at least be possible to time-stretch all of the samples by the same amount and save that as a separate patch? (Such as fast crescendo or a slow crescendo perhaps.)


----------



## Rob (May 28, 2014)

I'm not home now, but I think it can be done in time machine mode... you have a "speed" knob which can be controlled via assignable cc. Lower speed means of course slower and longer sample... You can then save the patch with your preferred speed setting


----------



## mk282 (May 28, 2014)

Rob is correct.


----------



## stevenson-again (May 28, 2014)

Ok guys. Thanks for that. Will investigate and let you know how I got on.


----------



## Przemek K. (May 28, 2014)

If you have K5 than definitely use the timemachine pro mode. It will give you better sounding results. Way better then the old timemachine.


----------



## stevenson-again (May 29, 2014)

Hmmm....

Well, I found time machine pro and assigned a controller to the speed function, but it doesn't seem to have any effect other than when tmp is on, I hear some glitchy artefacts.

I could almost live with that, but changing the speed (via the cc's) has no effect. But the knob itself is greyed out slightly - I don't think its function is activated. 

What am I missing?


----------



## Rob (May 29, 2014)

stevenson-again @ 29th May 2014 said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Well, I found time machine pro and assigned a controller to the speed function, but it doesn't seem to have any effect other than when tmp is on, I hear some glitchy artefacts.
> 
> ...



I can't imagine why the knob should be greyed out... when you move the controller, do you see the knob rotating? As for the glitchyness, that happens, depending upon the source material used...


----------



## d.healey (May 29, 2014)

The knob will be greyed out if you have it set to 'zone'. Click where it says zone and select a different option - probably default.


----------



## Rob (May 29, 2014)

TotalComposure @ 29th May 2014 said:


> The knob will be greyed out if you have it set to 'zone'. Click where it says zone and select a different option - probably default.



I must be missing something... where is "zone"?


----------



## kb123 (May 29, 2014)

stevenson-again @ Thu May 29 said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Well, I found time machine pro and assigned a controller to the speed function, but it doesn't seem to have any effect other than when tmp is on, I hear some glitchy artefacts.
> 
> ...



Make sure you also have HQ Mode active otherwise it wont produce the best results. Also, its probably better to assign it to pitch bend to get slower and faster results.


----------



## d.healey (May 29, 2014)

Rob @ Thu May 29 said:


> I must be missing something... where is "zone"?



If you click where it says 100% - next to the speed knob, you'll get a dropdown menu - you need to click right on the '%' symbol


----------



## Rob (May 29, 2014)

TotalComposure @ 29th May 2014 said:


> Rob @ Thu May 29 said:
> 
> 
> > I must be missing something... where is "zone"?
> ...



aah thank you, now I found it! I had to click exactly on the %...


----------



## stevenson-again (May 29, 2014)

You guys are truly awesome. I really appreciate the help. I'll report back - sorry so much going on!


----------



## stevenson-again (May 30, 2014)

Well, I can't seem to get it to work. I got to where you guys suggested, but changing the speed % doesn't affect anything. I'll persevere but I just can't seem to get it do anything....Can't see what I am missing.

I have turned off "all groups" and I have selected all the zones in the zone window. But even selecting a specific zone is not working either. I can see the playhead playing through on the specific zone but changing the speed makes no change to the sample at all.


----------



## stevenson-again (May 30, 2014)

Well persevering, I seem to have gotten somewhere. I now have the thing sped up and it sounds like its going to be very promising - only thing is, it only does one voice at a time - I can't play chords.

Argh....

Maybe I need to change the setting on a per sample basis....


----------



## Rob (May 30, 2014)

stevenson-again @ 30th May 2014 said:


> Well, I can't seem to get it to work. I got to where you guys suggested, but changing the speed % doesn't affect anything. I'll persevere but I just can't seem to get it do anything....Can't see what I am missing.
> 
> I have turned off "all groups" and I have selected all the zones in the zone window. But even selecting a specific zone is not working either. I can see the playhead playing through on the specific zone but changing the speed makes no change to the sample at all.



I'm not sure, but I think this works on the group level... it would mean that all the zones belonging to the group are involved


----------



## stevenson-again (May 30, 2014)

Just to add - the legato button has no effect....


----------



## stevenson-again (May 30, 2014)

No I have got it to work - I just needed to check how my zones were selected - but it's somehow turned itself into a legato/mono mode rather than polyphonic and I can't figure out how to turn to polyphonic....


----------



## Rob (May 30, 2014)

Legato mode means it will play the next sample from the time position it reached in the previous sample...


----------



## stevenson-again (May 30, 2014)

Rob @ Fri May 30 said:


> Legato mode means it will play the next sample from the time position it reached in the previous sample...



Ok - that's interesting - but in any case, turning off the time machine made no difference. I am somehow stuck in some kind of mono/legato mode. Somewhere there must be general controls for polyphonic - where can I find that? The manual is no help at all..


----------



## Rob (May 30, 2014)

Do you have any script activated? Sips for example goes in mono mode by default...


----------



## stevenson-again (May 30, 2014)

Ah....that was it - there was some kind of conflict with the scripts for that instrument. I managed to reset things and chose a different cc for managing speed and it's working.

Brilliant! thanks so much Rob.


----------



## Rob (May 30, 2014)

You're welcome! Glad you got it sorted...


----------



## Ah_dziz (Jun 7, 2014)

Another thing that I've often done by mistake is only switching one group to a new playback mode so that then only some samples are effected. I then get confused when only some of the keys are changed when I adjust the speed. Not saying you did this just putting it out there for people in general because it's an easy mistake to make. 

JJ


----------



## mk282 (Jun 8, 2014)

PM me, JJ. Can't remember if you e-mailed me before.


----------

